# Another long weekend,another tri tip



## hillbillyrkstr (May 6, 2018)

Well this weekend wasn’t much different from the last few weekends. BUSY! That’s life in the spring out here. A lot of work to do on many fronts. 

Saturday started with me & the wife driving an hour and a half south to pick up the pintail duck I shot in Arkansas this past January from the Taxidermist. Guy has a good name in his field so the drive was worth it. 

We then moved on to a cinco de mayo party later this evening. Of course I did some dog training and some other stuff around the house in between. 

Wasn’t long into the party I noticed my buddy wasn’t there. I text him and within the hour he text me back and said he was planting and thirsty! So we hopped on the ranger and drove to the field he was planting to drop him off some liquid refreshment. I jumped in his new tractor and took her for a whirl. Absolutely insane! These tractors do everything these days! All computers and satellites in the new stuff. 

After that we went back to the party and next thing I know I’m waking up on the couch just before 6am.... Few hours later I’m at the training grounds and my wife calls and asks if I pulled out the tri tip. Guess I was thinking about Sunday dinner while I was up late! 

I had her put it in the sous vide at 129 until I came home from training. 8 hours in the bath total. Nothing like letting the sv do the work for you while your getting stuff done all day! That’s why I love these things! 

Quick sear on the weber and a little help from the wife on the sides and dinner is served! Easy as can be! No time to cook but with the sv still time for a great meal on another busy weekend. 








No hands on the wheel! 100% satellite guided John Deere tractor. It runs for you, it turns for you! It’s insane! I’m not even sure why a person needs to be in it! Forget about google self driving cars.... Deere did it first. 







Mph, rpm’s, and gear display. I’m telling you this tractor cost as much as my house and I’m not exaggerating.







Farming isn’t what the average person thinks these days. This Deere has a touch screen that tells you what’s going on at each of the 16 planters, what’s been planted and what needs to be planted. 100% satellite guided. 







Hooper the Wonder Dog in the blind in Arkansas. She retrieved the pintail for me and she’s the dog behind the start of Wonder Dog Ranch. 







The taxidermist did a great job on this duck! My goal on the Arkansas trip was to take a black duck or pintail. Got 50% of the goal accomplished. 







The pintail looks great in the living room! Wife doesn’t agree. Probably worth sleeping on the couch. dogs will keep me warm. :)







My buddies dog Levi running a long water blind. A few geese actually stuck around and if you zoom in you can see them on the point. It takes a trained dog to ignore real waterfowl and take commands on a blind retrieve like this. 







Scout keeping the cooler guarded during training! 







Cheers from Wonder Dog Ranch! First beer of the day is always great! Warning up the weber into sear mode!







Searing the tri tip on the genesis. 







The tri tip cut up. It’s cooked perfectly for the wife and I. 







Nice plate the wife made me. Good meal after a long day. 







Close up of the tri tip with some horseradish. 







Speaking of horseradish here’s the roots I planted a few weeks ago popping up. Eventually we will be making our own horseradish at Wonder Dog Ranch. 

Well that’s it. Long weekend, long post. Hope you enjoyed it. 

Scott


----------



## bdskelly (May 6, 2018)

Awesome post. Thanks for sharing. 
Your sprig looks awesome. Just bought the biggest Z Track they make. If Tesla can drive a car down the interstate then why does this  green machine need me sitting in the seat? B


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 6, 2018)

Lmao bds! 

Sure would be nice to not have to sit on the lawn mower. I bought the biggest non zero turn husqvarna they make a few years ago. Cut my lawn cutting time down from 3 1/2 hours to just under 2 hours. But it would sure be nice to not have to do it at all! One day in our lifetime it’ll happen. Just not sure I’ll be able to afford it In my lifetime! Lol!

Congrats on the new lawn mower! 

Scott


----------



## bdskelly (May 6, 2018)

Hope you have a great crop this year. B


----------



## gmc2003 (May 7, 2018)

Sounds like a wonderful day HB. Thanks for letting me enjoy a little outside fun. I had to sit behind my desk all weekend at work. That duck looks fantastic.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Chris. Weekend was long as usual but at least I was outside! Sorry to hear you were stuck working behind a desk all weekend. 

Scott


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2018)

What a great weekend you had!
And finished it off with a fantastic looking meal!
Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 7, 2018)

Al,

Thanks! I appreciate it. Always something going on around here! Nice to have the sv do the work for you!

Scott


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2018)

That tri-tip is a beauty. I picked one up over the weekend. Hope it comes out as good as yours did.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 7, 2018)

Alelover,

Thanks. Tri tips are pretty easy to make. Just don’t take them above 135. I’ve sous vide plenty of them, and smoked dozens of them. Smoking them and then putting a reverse sear on them works great! 

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 7, 2018)

Great post, thanks for sharing!  The taxidermist I use is about 3.5 hrs from me.  The quality is worth the drive every time.  Really cool info about he tractors, I had heard about some of that technology but had not seen any of the instrumentation. That tri tip....man it looks good!  I need to try one of those for sure.  I have a chuck in the sous vide bath at the moment.  Pre sear, add onions and a little stock, then 160/24ish....the wife REALLY likes pot roast and this sure makes a good one.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 7, 2018)

Gnat,

Thanks. Sv is a great way to do tri tips. I like smoking them real low for a few hours and then leaving them in the sv bath for 6+ hours. Then of course searing them. 

Chuck roast is great! I’m sure yours will turn out awesome! They make great pulled beef in the sv!

The drive is worth it for the right taxi guy. No doubt about it. My deer guy is just a few miles away but the waterfowl guy is a haul! 

These new generation farm tractors are amazing. I’m blown away by what they can do. It makes you wonder what farmers from 100 years ago would think. Those guys really had a grind compared to today and today still isn’t a picnic. 

Good luck with that chuck roast! Post a thread!

Scott


----------



## BldEagle (May 7, 2018)

Nice looking Tri-tip, and great looking pintail! The family and I went to a kids birthday party this weekend, to another family's home, and they had a pheasant, and several of the different types of ptarmigan on the walls. This was the first time my wife has admitted to me that she thought an animal on the wall looked good. Looks like it might be my opportunity to hang something up too, finally! I've seen a lot of stuff lately about the SV cookers, seems like a good investment. I'd say it looks like you had a pretty great weekend, good work!


----------



## weev (May 7, 2018)

Awesome looking tri-tip  but that duck is absolutely beautiful


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 7, 2018)

I'm jealous on all counts. Especially the horseradish starts! I have been keeping an eye out on some starts locally with no luck!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 8, 2018)

Eagle,

Thanks! My wife hates all the mounts. Wants me to finish the basement so I can get them outta the living room. Lol! 

She doesn’t mind all the time I spend hunting or training the dogs though. Very supportive of that. And we spend all spring and summer training on the weekends all day long and once October hits well she ain’t seeing me on a weekend until December. 

I highly suggest a sv purchase. I have an anova and a joule and I love them both. It’s a great way to cook when your busy. Easy and convenient. 

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 8, 2018)

Weev,

Thanks. I’ve never been inclined to mount a duck before. We had six guys in the blind and two dogs so when the birds started falling you really never knew who’s duck was coming back with what dog. I shot a half dozen pintails that trip but this one was shot to my right during a crazy volley. All the other ducks hit right on front of us. I sent my dog on the right retrieve so I knew it was the one I shot. She’s was 20 yards from me coming back and I knew I was mounting that duck! 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 8, 2018)

Brown eyes victim,

You know my buddies brother has a farm north of us a ways and we have talked for years about going up there and cutting some of his horseradish. He apparently has a bunch of it as once it’s planted it spreads like crazy. 

Well we talked and talked for years and never did anything about it like you’d expect. Then unfortunately his brother passed away about 2 years ago. The farm is still in his family but it seems like it’s something that’s hard to bring up now. 

I ended up ordering mine online to get my start. They were already sprouting when I opened them. 

I hope we can get up to his family’s farm one day soon. I know there’s a rule of thumb with horseradish his brother told me years ago. I believe it’s you can cut it in a month that doesn’t send in R. Not sure why just something I was told. 

Good luck with your horseradish 

Scott


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 8, 2018)

Growing up my mom had horseradish in the garden. LOVE LOVE LOVE that fresh stuff! I remember how it took over and spread. Of course I was the one that always had to weed around it! She is gone now too, and the house and property sold to a former classmate of mine. Similarly, I cant bring myself to go over to ask to get some. But fresh horseradish will always have a sentimental reminder for me. I will have to look online for retailers of starts. I do know of a farm near here that grows and sells real Wasabi too (Frog Eyes Wasabi) that I want to visit and get some starts. Amazing with Tri-tip!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear that browneyevictim. Get that horseradish and get it planted! It’ll remind you of the old days and bring back some good memories!

Scott


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 8, 2018)

By the way... I'm also curious why you opted for standard garden tractor over a non-zero turn for mowing? How do you like your Husquy? I have about 4 acres I have to mow or otherwise maintain. But I actually look forward to mowing. That's a couple of hours of "me" time on the tractor in the sunshine with a beer in my hand. ...And something is usually in the smoker. I went with a mid-compact 25 HP Mahindra over a zero-turn. Most of it is hilly and sloped. Low CG was a determining factor for me as well as the many other utility purposes of a real tractor.

That's my shooting bench in the center of the picture on the little rise.


----------



## disco (May 11, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Well this weekend wasn’t much different from the last few weekends. BUSY! That’s life in the spring out here. A lot of work to do on many fronts.
> 
> Saturday started with me & the wife driving an hour and a half south to pick up the pintail duck I shot in Arkansas this past January from the Taxidermist. Guy has a good name in his field so the drive was worth it.
> 
> ...


The tri tip looks great but so does the photography! Big like!


----------

